# Face Time entre iPhone et iPad avec même ID



## kesako (10 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Nouvel iPad et un iPhone4. Tous les deux sont réglés sur mon ID iTunes.
Sous iOS5 j'arrivais à appeler via Face Time mon iPhone depuis mon iPad mais pas dans l'autre sens. Dommage mais au moins un sens fonctionne.


Par contre depuis iOS6 ça ne fonctionne plus du tout entre mon iPad et mon iPhone.
Je n'arrive donc plus à faire des visio avec mes enfants quand je suis en déplacement.


Quelqu'un peut-il, SVP, me dire s'il y a un paramétrage particulier à faire ou une procédure particulière à suivre ?


Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## ev (10 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je pense qu'il ne faut pas utiliser son propre identifiant pour contacter qqn d'autre. En clair il faut contacter vos enfants sur leur propre adresse mail utilisée comme identifiant FaceTime.
En tout il faut essayer... quitte à leur créer une adresse juste pour ça. Je crois aussi que maintenant FaceTime peut utiliser comme identifiant non seulement une adresse email mais aussi un n° de tel.


----------



## kesako (15 Octobre 2012)

Bon Ben j'ai trouvé. J'ai créé un compte iTunes pour ma femme puis paramétré l'iPad sur le compte de ma femme et l'iPhone sur le mien. Depuis ça fonctionne bien. Merci pour le support.


----------

